# Where to live in Toronto?



## Mys_Terry78 (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi,

We are going to be moving to Toronto in December. My workplace is at 5000 Yonge Street. 

We are looking at a 2 bedroom apartment/house, close enough so my commute is no more than 30min.

Where could we stay (that is not hugely expensive - no more than 2000CAD/month that would be that close, well connected enough so we wouldt need a car right away?

Thanks!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You should look in what's known as the Yonge/Eglinton area. Close to the subay which runs north to your work location and south to the city centre. There is plenty of apartments there with a wide price range. The area is very vibrant with stores and restaurants of all types.


----------



## Mys_Terry78 (Sep 14, 2012)

Thank you! 

Any other areas? Also - are there any houses - detached/semi detached/townhouse that are about 30min from the area? Any suburbs close by?

Do these houses also come with appliances or is it just the condos?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Mys_Terry78 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Any other areas? Also - are there any houses - detached/semi detached/townhouse that are about 30min from the area? Any suburbs close by?
> 
> Do these houses also come with appliances or is it just the condos?


Most rentals, but not all, come with appliances. There are many houses/townhouses around Yonge & Eglinton. Plenty of suburbs within 30 minute drive but public transit worsens the further out one goes.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

I agree with the Yonge/Eglinton recommendation. I lived there for a few years and still go back often to visit. It's a vibrant area with shopping, restaurants, bars, movie theatre, etc. You could take the subway north to work in the morning and south towards home in the afternoon/evening...the complete opposite of what most other commuters would be doing.

Visit YONGE EGLINTON and discover a world you thought you knew

Yonge/Lawrence is also worth a look and is one subway stop closer to where you will be working.

Yonge Lawrence Village BIA

You can also look further north on Yonge closer to your work.


----------



## headzred (Mar 20, 2012)

I also like the area, and although I metro an eye on it, it seems there are hardly ever any decent sized rentals in the area. "Decent" for me means 2 or more bedrooms and more than 1 washroom. Nice area, though.


----------

